

Is Slovenia becoming the next technology hub of Eastern Europe? - stritar
http://stritar.net/Post/Cool-Slovenian-Brands-Part-1-Technology-Startups-Making-It-Big.aspx

======
rauar
next? is there one _right now_ in eastern europe?

